# Levsinex



## m2d&v (Jan 30, 2004)

Is anyone on Levisnex? I just went to my primary doctor. He said sounds as if I have irritable bowel syndrome. Definitely triggered by certain foods and alchohol... Mostly diarrhea with bouts of constipation. Lots of gas and uncomfortable. I've tried restricting my diet- I'm South Beach Diet. It has been helping, however, still some trouble. It is almost impossible for me to avoid restaurants - so much of our socializing is to eat out. Not sure if I should try the medication or continue on my way... Any suggestions? Thanks for help.


----------

